# My New Fish, In the Mail!!



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Excited to be getting this boy:










He's so pretty!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful Betta! Congrats on your new Betta!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful boy o.o tell us when he comes ;D
am expecting a betta from the mail too, she is coming in tomorrow


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

aquaworld68? He's a pretty boy, can't wait to see him when he gets to you, take lots of pictures!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^ agreed ;-)


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, from him 

He has some pretty bettas 

This fella seemed to have rather nice balance to his fins, at least to my untrained eye 

That along with the stunning colors, well.. I couldn't resist.

I bought a few more fish from him as well, and he has promised to send me a surprise :*

They should be here tomorrow, I think.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lucky! i wish i could get suprise betta's :checkedout:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

AWESOME!!!He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've gotten so many surprise bettas its insane.

This boy is very nice. Fin and form are excellent. 

This seller has really nice bettas.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow!!!:shock:


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ooh a Mr. V stamp of approval!  That makes me happy~

I'll share a few more that I have ordered. I think the one I posted above is the nicest in terms of fins, but I am IN LOVE with all of these boys, too:




























Aren't they lovely?


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I love that first one!

He sent me 3 free females on my last order, one a true green. And Corrin, the male I got from him, is beautiful. You're in great hands.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

He asked me if I wanted a female, but I don't want to start shopping for females until I have my breeding plans in order. And that could take ages. I'm definitely not breeding this year, at least.

I really enjoy males as pets, regardless of whether they'll sire offspring for me in the future. 

Of all the bettas I have, I've never actually owned a female  I guess I just like being mesmerized by the beauty of the males.  Perhaps I was a female betta in a previous life. x_X


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

females are fun to have IMO  i have 3 and soon to have 4, there very sweet to me, and boys are grumpy and cute when they flare 
there all very pretty, it is just he orange one's dorsal is pretty small :\ if you wanted to include him in breeding though


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

inareverie85 said:


> He asked me if I wanted a female, but I don't want to start shopping for females until I have my breeding plans in order. And that could take ages. I'm definitely not breeding this year, at least.
> 
> I really enjoy males as pets, regardless of whether they'll sire offspring for me in the future.
> 
> Of all the bettas I have, I've never actually owned a female  I guess I just like being mesmerized by the beauty of the males.  Perhaps I was a female betta in a previous life. x_X


I never really liked females either til I saw Tidbit. She was my first girl and only cause she happened to be a girl.. All boys up til then. And then I was in a store and saw Princess and she was sooo cute and little and spunky.. I couldn't help it. I had to have her. They really do have little personalities, just like the boys.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't even know what I'd want to work on, breeding-wise.

I love the mint on black or blue on black bettas, like the middle boy up there. I have a male that is mint green on black, but his fins are not very good. Was a Petco find. 

I also like yellows. They have a very soft fuzzy spot in my heart. 

Aaaand.. I love gases. 

And coppers.

And my white dragon with the red finnage you see up there, too. He's really cool.

See what I mean? I'm not great at decision-making, and I'd definitely want to start small. One color at a time


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the orange one is very gorgeous. but if you get a wide dorsal female, it should fix it up in a jippy


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Will need to look into that at some point if I want to breed him. It seems that most American sellers on Aquabid list more females than males anyway. Either that or I'm always looking where there are lots more females listed 

I'm really glad I found this seller. I didn't really want to pay the import price for nice fish.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

where did you buy them again? ebay? i just wanna know  it might be cheaper than AB XP lol


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ebay seller, *Member id **aquaworld68*

 He says he adds more near the beginning of each week.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG I ALREADY FELL IN LOVE WITH ONE!!!!!!:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...605?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f178c74fd
gosh, that was so quick XD


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

His HMPKs are really nice looking, too.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah he's quite pretty  I'm trying to hold off for purple gases, if I can ever find any :3 I almost bought that guy, though  Love the salamander pattern on him, too :*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

is this guy in the U.S. right?
I LOVE BUTTERFLY's XP


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yep, he's a US seller


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry to take away the thread XP but thanks

but when will these pretties come in?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Tomorrow, according to the seller, when he shipped them yesterday morning. But, it really all depends on how fast the USPS decides to be. They have until Thursday for it to still be Priority mail 

And you MUST post pics if you order some from this guy! I wanna seeeeee


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

another cool thing is that he gives free shipping :-D there pretty pricey for me right, besides i bought one off of AB on saterday


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry last time, this guy is sooo cool:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...222?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f16bccf3e


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, turns out they sat in the New York USPS all of Monday and didn't even move until yesterday  So I'll have them tomorrow.

*kicks USPS*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry to hear that  hopefully they do, i would love to see them, take pics when they reached your house ;D


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice fish! I hope they arrive safe and sound!!  *scuffs at MollyJean* 

See none of their fish have that aura of worry Corrin did for me!!!! LOL! 

I have to repeat it... 

Just make sure you open the boxes in a dim room so you don't blind them from being in a pitch black box for a couple days.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..I was looking at one the other nite too..but forget from what site..he is so gorgeous..Cograts on yur new fishy


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Im really upset with USPS, really 

I'm so worried about them, and mail never comes here until the late afternoon.  So they still have another 18 or so hours to go. I really really hope they're alright.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i was supposed to get my HMPK female shipped this mourning, she came in the afternoon, when i came back from school :\


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

They're here, they're here!

Just spent an AMAZING 2 hours acclimating them  They're just gorgeous!

I will be posting pictures in a few days. I want them to color up and eat well for a few days before I start moving them around to take photos. I will say though, they're LOVELY.

And the seller sent me THREE freebies! Incredible!
Two lovely halfmoon males and one delta male


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

That's awesome!!!It's a shame USPS messed up though!!!
3 FREEBIES?Thats really sweet of the seller!!!Pleeeease post pics soon!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ agreed!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so happy for you. Three freebies, WOW! The pics are awsome.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks, guys :*

I have the lights out now in the fish room to give them some rest. Hoping they'll take food from me tomorrow


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh cool, congrats on ur new fishy's.. what does acclimating mean? wow..freebies, that is so amazing..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lelei said:


> Oh cool, congrats on ur new fishy's.. what does acclimating mean? wow..freebies, that is so amazing..


acclimating is when you get a betta or any fish, and get it slowly used to the tank water  so they won't get severely stressed, or sometimes die 
am not good at descibing


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

They took frozen blood worms today like some little greedy guts 

I'll probably take photos tomorrow or the next day. Two of them are still breathing a bit heavily and being a bit lethargic, though they all did eat.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

when will pics come? :lol:


----------

